# Bock Y CA Perfecto Cigar Review - O.K.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a bundle from JR a while back. Nothing special, but nothing terribly dissapointing either. About what was expected for the price paid. It...

Read the full review here: Bock Y CA Perfecto Cigar Review - O.K.


----------

